# iPod 4 et VoiceOver



## losto (11 Mai 2019)

Bonjour.
J'ai lu dans la notice que VoiceOver pouvait lire morceau et artiste. Sur mon iPod s'affiche en gras le nom du morceau, et dessous, en petit et en alternance, le nom de l'artiste et le nom de l'album.
VoiceOver (en appuyant brièvement sur le bouton rond central) ne me donne que le nom du morceau. Par contre si je place le nom de l'artiste devant le nom du morceau (en les séparant par un tiret pour les distinguer), VoiceOver me lit bien évidemment toute la ligne, c'est-à-dire artiste et morceau.
Pas moyen de faire autrement pour les lire (c'est à dire laisser morceau en premier puis artiste en dessous)?


----------

